# كشف حساب ...!!!



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2011)

*لكى تعيش حياتك بطريقه صحيحه وصحيه يجب عليك كل فتره ان تذهب بها للصيانه 
نعم كل اجزاء حياتك تحتاج لصيانه
يحتاج عقلك للراحه .. تحتاج افكارك للتنقيه ..يحتاج قلبك للتصفيه .. وحتى مشاعرك تحتاج للمراجعه
ضغوط الحياه واحداثها الكثيره والمتلاحقه تؤثر بشده على العقل وقدرته على التركيز 
وتراكمات المشاعر السلبيه والافكار الهدامه والاحاسيس الميته 
تعمل على خلق حياه فاشله ومحطمه وتجد نفسك واقف محلك سر بلا اى حراك
وكما تقدم كل شركه حسابها اخر السنه من حسابات ربح وخساره 
يجب عليك انت ايضاً أن تراجع حياتك أول بأول وأن استطعت محاسبة نفسك بنجاح  ولا اقصد القسوه عليها
ستستطيع أن تحقق النجاح وتحطم المستحيل وتصل لبر الامان
كن صديق صدوق لنفسك .. كافأها ان اثابت وعاقبها ان اخطأت ولكن لا تقاطعها ولا تتجاهلها 
لانك أن فقدت هذا النوع من الصداقه وأصبحت قاسى وعشت اللامبالاه تجاه نفسك
لن تجد البديل عند اى شخص مهما كانت درجة قربه لك
أيضاً كن اميناً مع نفسك فلا تزيد من تفخيمها لكلا لا تغرقها ولا تحاسبها كعدو فتفقد توازنك النفسى
كن رفيق بنفسك أحنو عليها وارشدها للصواب فأنت فى داخلك تعرف ما هو ولكنك احياناً تهرب منه لانه لا يوافق هواك
كما يجب أن تثق أنه لا يوجد انسان سيكتم سرك أكثر من نفسك فأن أفشيته لا تلوم احد الا انت 
لا تعاقب نفسك وقت الخطأ باعلان سرك للجميع فليس من الامانه فى شىء ان تفعل هكذا بنفسك 
حب نفسك بقدر بسيط لا يقودك للانانيه وايثار الذات
حبها بالقدر الذى يقودك للافضل فى عين نفسك أولا قبل الاخرين
اجلس مع نفسك وقرر انك تستحق الافضل .. ارسم لحياتك خريطة سير ولا تتركها للرياح تحركها كيفما تشاء
هل راودتك هذه الافكار من قبل ؟؟
متى كانت اخر مره قدمت فيها كشف حساب عن افعالك وافكارك ؟؟
هل انت صادق فى محاسبتك لنفسك أم انك تخدعها بانها فى احسن حال فتجعلها فى حالة جمود ؟؟
أتمنى لكل من يقرأ موضوعى ان يكون صادق مع نفسه لاقصى حد فقد تكون هنا نقطة التغيير للافضل 
تمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع واتمنى ان موضوعى ينال اعجابكم
تحياتى ​*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا 
وكلام مظبوط 
شكرا يا قمررررر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> وكلام مظبوط
> شكرا يا قمررررر​



*كل الشكر ليكى انتى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل :66:*


----------



## vetaa (7 أبريل 2011)

*جمييييييييييل خالص وعندك حق بجد
اللى عايز يبقى افضل يبص لماضيه علشان يتعلم
ويبقى مستقبله اجمل بايدين ربنا
ودة مش هييجى غير بـــ (كشف حساب)

رااااااااائع يا دودوووو
واحلى تقييم لحبيبتى الجميله
*


----------



## max mike (7 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع رااااااااااائع وجميييييييل جداااااا يادونا
ربنا يكون معانا جميعا ويعطينا حياة التغيير للافضل​*


----------



## oesi no (7 أبريل 2011)

*فعلا بيحتاج كل اجزاء الانسان للراحة 
ولكن 
العقل لا يوجد له راحة ولا يوم اجازة 
المشاعر مفيش فيها راحة او اجازة 
جربى كدة تطلبى من جوزك راحة اسبوع ومتسألنيش عن اللى هيجرالك بس متنسيش تطلبى الاسعاف قبل السؤال 
حتى الفكر او التفكير مش بيتوقف 
اما عن المفعول به فى كل الحالات السابقة
فالجسم يستريح 
والافكار لا تتوقف لكى يتم تنقيتها 
والقلب لا يتوقف فيه النبض بحب العاشقين 
والمشاعر يتحكم فيها القلب
شوفتى عقدة اكبر من كدة 

*​


----------



## soso a (7 أبريل 2011)

موضوع اكثر اكثر من رائع يا دونا 

الرب يفرح قلبك 

ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رااائع جدااا كالعادة
ويستحق التقييم
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

رائع واكثر من رائع يا دونا
واحلي تقييم الك يا ست الكل
ربنا يباركك وديما تمتعينا بمواضيعك الجميلة


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 أبريل 2011)

*جميل ... جميل ... جميل *
*عندك حق لازم كلنا نعمل كشف لحياتنا وتصرفاتنا *
*احلى تقييم يا قمر*​


----------



## ananas (10 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا هذا هو المفروض لكل انسان ان يعمل تقييم لكل خطواتة ربنا *موجوووووووووووووود*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أبريل 2011)

_موضوع جميل جدا
تسلم أيدك
شكرا .. الرب  يباركك​_


----------



## bob (10 أبريل 2011)

*ايه يا دونا الكلام الجامد ده
ده كلام كبير كبير كبير 
بجد موضوع حلو اوي 
مكنتش غلطان لما عجبني كتباتك هههههههههههه*


----------



## Scofield (10 أبريل 2011)

تصدقى رحت النهاردة السفارة قالولى هات كشف حساب
بس التانى بتاع البنك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جامد جدا يا دونا 
ياريت يكون لينا كشف حساب يومى 
نحاسب فيه نفسنا 
ميرررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *جمييييييييييل خالص وعندك حق بجد
> اللى عايز يبقى افضل يبص لماضيه علشان يتعلم
> ويبقى مستقبله اجمل بايدين ربنا
> ودة مش هييجى غير بـــ (كشف حساب)
> ...



*ميرررررررررسى ماى فيتووو حبيبة قلبى ع المشاركه والتقييم :love45:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *موضوع رااااااااااائع وجميييييييل جداااااا يادونا
> ربنا يكون معانا جميعا ويعطينا حياة التغيير للافضل​*



*امين  يا رب 
نورت الموضوع :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *فعلا بيحتاج كل اجزاء الانسان للراحة
> ولكن
> العقل لا يوجد له راحة ولا يوم اجازة
> المشاعر مفيش فيها راحة او اجازة
> ...



*:new6: لا مشوفتش​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> موضوع اكثر اكثر من رائع يا دونا
> 
> الرب يفرح قلبك
> 
> ويبارك حياتك​



*ميررسى يا قمررر
ربنا يعوضك :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع رااائع جدااا كالعادة
> ويستحق التقييم
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى ويعوضك تعب المحبه :love45:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2011)

just member قال:


> رائع واكثر من رائع يا دونا
> واحلي تقييم الك يا ست الكل
> ربنا يباركك وديما تمتعينا بمواضيعك الجميلة



*ميررسى يا جوجو ربنا يخليك ويرجعك لينا بالسلامه يا رب :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *جميل ... جميل ... جميل *
> *عندك حق لازم كلنا نعمل كشف لحياتنا وتصرفاتنا *
> *احلى تقييم يا قمر*​



*انتى اللى مرورك زى العسل يا مانووو
ميررسى ع التقييم الغالى :love45:*


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (15 مايو 2011)

*كن صديق صدوق لنفسك .. كافأها ان اثابت وعاقبها ان اخطأت ولكن لا تقاطعها ولا تتجاهلها 
لانك أن فقدت هذا النوع من الصداقه وأصبحت قاسى وعشت اللامبالاه تجاه نفسك
لن تجد البديل عند اى شخص مهما كانت درجة قربه لك


كلام جميل بجد اختى تسلم الايادى ودمتى متألقة وبخير تحياتى الموقرة
*


----------



## ارووجة (15 مايو 2011)

كلام رائع فعلا لازم نعمل كشف حساب لافعالنا وافكارنا كل فترة
احلى تقييم
ربنا يباركك ياغالية


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ananas قال:


> الموضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا هذا هو المفروض لكل انسان ان يعمل تقييم لكل خطواتة ربنا *موجوووووووووووووود*​



*ميرررسى للمشاركه والمرور الغالى
ربنا يباركك :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> _موضوع جميل جدا
> تسلم أيدك
> شكرا .. الرب  يباركك​_



*شكرااا استاذى
ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا دونا الكلام الجامد ده
> ده كلام كبير كبير كبير
> بجد موضوع حلو اوي
> مكنتش غلطان لما عجبني كتباتك هههههههههههه*



*ههههههههههه ميرررسى يا بوب بجد ده بس ده من ذوقك :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Scofield قال:


> تصدقى رحت النهاردة السفارة قالولى هات كشف حساب
> بس التانى بتاع البنك



:bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جامد جدا يا دونا
> ياريت يكون لينا كشف حساب يومى
> نحاسب فيه نفسنا
> ميرررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرررسى يا كوكو ع المرور الغالى :flowers:
مفتقدااااا ك جداااااا 
ربنا يحافظ عليك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2011)

HaZeM KaBo قال:


> *كن صديق صدوق لنفسك .. كافأها ان اثابت وعاقبها ان اخطأت ولكن لا تقاطعها ولا تتجاهلها
> لانك أن فقدت هذا النوع من الصداقه وأصبحت قاسى وعشت اللامبالاه تجاه نفسك
> لن تجد البديل عند اى شخص مهما كانت درجة قربه لك
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا حازم نورت الموضوع صدقنى
ربنا يباركك :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> كلام رائع فعلا لازم نعمل كشف حساب لافعالنا وافكارنا كل فترة
> احلى تقييم
> ربنا يباركك ياغالية



*نورتى يا ارووجتى
ربنا يباركك يا غاليه :flowers:*


----------



## هالة الحب (15 سبتمبر 2011)

وحانت لحظه الصدق مع النفس


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> وحانت لحظه الصدق مع النفس



*جميل اوووى تعليقك​*


----------



## onehakem (14 يناير 2012)

هو فية كشف حساب بس مستمر يعنى كل ما عامل حاجة غلط فى ساعتها بصحح لكن مش بروح قاعد قاعدة صعايدة وافضل احساب فى نفسى


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2012)

onehakem قال:


> هو فية كشف حساب بس مستمر يعنى كل ما عامل حاجة غلط فى ساعتها بصحح لكن مش بروح قاعد قاعدة صعايدة وافضل احساب فى نفسى



*هههههه تمام زى ما بتقول كده *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 سبتمبر 2012)

> حب نفسك بقدر بسيط لا يقودك للانانيه وايثار الذات
> حبها بالقدر الذى يقودك للافضل فى عين نفسك أولا قبل الاخرين



تحفة يا دونا
ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتي 
و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك 
موضوع فعلا مفييييييييد جدا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع يا دونــا، استفدت منه كتير
ربنا يبارك خدمتك

​


----------

